# Fluidline Swatches - all I own as of 071606



## CrimsonCountess (Jul 17, 2006)

Included are clickable thumbnails of my fluidline collection.  I will certainly be adding Lithograph once it is available later this week.  What an addict I am  

All Fluidlines (Top to Bottom, Left to Right)
Blue Peep, Sweet Sage, Delphic, Haunting, Blacktrack, Royal Wink, Blitz & Glitz, Bobbi Brown Sapphire Shimmer, Bobbi Brown, Violet Ink, Waveline, Frostlite, Graphic Brown, Delineate, Dipdown, Rich Ground




Fluidlines 1
L to R
Frostlite, Graphic Brown, Delineate, Dipdown, Rich Ground


----------



## scrapbookromance (Jul 17, 2006)

do you have a pic of graphic brown and dipdown to compare? or maybe a bigger version of that second picture you posted?

I'm on the fence about which to get. I want a brown for my waterline but I've never been able to get the metallic f/l to show up.


----------



## pinkbundles (Jul 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *scrapbookromance* 
_do you have a pic of graphic brown and dipdown to compare? or maybe a bigger version of that second picture you posted?

I'm on the fence about which to get. I want a brown for my waterline but I've never been able to get the metallic f/l to show up._

 
oops! i meant to thank the OP...but your post is good too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ! i have been wanting to see a comparison of dipdown and graphic brown and seeing her picture won me over graphic brown even more! i don't have either so it helped!


----------



## CrimsonCountess (Jul 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *scrapbookromance* 
_do you have a pic of graphic brown and dipdown to compare? or maybe a bigger version of that second picture you posted?

I'm on the fence about which to get. I want a brown for my waterline but I've never been able to get the metallic f/l to show up._

 
I'll redo a pic comparing them and load it this evening when I get home.


----------



## mans_x_ruin (Jul 17, 2006)

Have you tried Delineate on the eyes yet?  I'm thinking I really want it cause I love the color and think it'll look great with something like, Beauty Marked, but I'm afraid it's going to make me look sick, and odd..


----------



## AudreyNicole (Jul 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mans_x_ruin* 
_Have you tried Delineate on the eyes yet?  I'm thinking I really want it cause I love the color and think it'll look great with something like, Beauty Marked, but I'm afraid it's going to make me look sick, and odd.._

 
I am wondering what it looks like on also.  I love the color but am not sure what I would wear it with. I hope I can get my hands on it... my Nordies was sold out in 2 hours and I didn't preorder 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Thankfully I can get Graphic Brown when it comes out with A Muse though!


----------



## CrimsonCountess (Jul 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mans_x_ruin* 
_Have you tried Delineate on the eyes yet?  I'm thinking I really want it cause I love the color and think it'll look great with something like, Beauty Marked, but I'm afraid it's going to make me look sick, and odd.._

 
Here is a super quick pic with Delineate on my eye.  Please be kind as I only have on the fluidliner and mascara. (nothing else).  Maybe one day I will stop being a chicken and actually post a FOTD.


----------

